# what to choose..



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

My Mum has decided to let me get another pet. I already have two degu's and was thinking about getting two more but wanted to see if anyone could give me some other good pets and facts about them. thanks


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I love rats, and I think they are the best small animal (alongside rabbits). They are friendly, curious, easy to handle (much more so than most small animals), can bond really well to you, can have more than one , and you can give them exciting toys in their cage, such as hammocks and cubes etc. Unfortantely, they don't live very long, only 1-2 years, and they can get lumps which need removing. Are rarely neutered and don't need vaccs. Cost me £200 to set up.

Rabbits are also a favourite of mine, but they are extremely hard work (especially if they get a chronic, ongoing illness). They need vaccs every year, costing about £45 each. They need to be neutered to prevent diseases and pregnancies, costing around £45 - £90 (depending on vet and sex of rabbit). They need large enclosures, and can cost a lot of money to set up (cost me about £500 to set up. Over the two years I've had my rabbits, they must have cost me at least £2000.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

rats make brilliant pets.. very clever animals, they love to play at any time, mine have always lived till they were 3-4 years of age, but excellent pets


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll third the option for rats  I have 16 of them.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love my hamsters and my mice but I think the next small pet(s) I get will have to be some more rats.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm going to say gerbils 

They're playful, easy to handle, cheap to keep and they're absolutely gorgeous  Plus they can live longer than rats, they live for 3-5 years


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep i have to agree with Marcia Gerbils all the way they are so much fun !! :thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd probably go with Syrian hamsters, they are just so cute and cuddly, and are very easy to care for. They are also great fun to play with!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i work in a pet shop so have dealt with many different small animals and would have to say that rats are probably my favorite and im not even aloud any of them 

second from that i really cant choose as i have syrians (which i love) russian winter white dwarfs (which i also love) but also like gerbils.


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

hmmm.. im still not sure what to buy but i dont think i'll get rats cause my friend had some and whenever i went to see them they tried to bite me and didnt want to be picked up at all. Also i'm not going to get rabbits at the moment but think i will get a giant house rabbit when im older, are they nice?


----------

